# Embroidering Structured Caps



## shirt2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am attempting to emdroider structured baseball caps. 
I am using a 90/14 needle. I was able to get through (2) hats and now the thread keeps shredding. No needle breaks (well some but thats not my issue). The bottom thread is catching...but the top thread is shredding.
its not heat, as someone suggested to me. The machine has sat all night, and when I first went to use it, same thing. Non-stop thread breaks.
WHAT DO I DO!


----------



## sandollar (Dec 7, 2007)

I'am having the same problem with my neo, but have been told don't blam the equipment. Still looking for a way out of the problem. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## Newcomb Graphix (Jul 13, 2007)

but its far easier to blame the machine than myself 
let me know if u find a solution


----------



## sandollar (Dec 7, 2007)

I tried rotating it needle and found that the groove was in backwards. So I guest I need to turn on better lighting and stop working 16 - 18 Hr days. Hope this is a little helpful.


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

Maybe try using a different size, I use 75/11 on structured hats.


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

Also is your tension correct on top and bottom?


----------



## shirt2 (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks to all who responded. glad to see we all try the same things. before i read your responses i did a few things...
i checked my tension, it seems fine. 
as for size of needle, a 75/11 snaps at the thought of a structured hat for me.
i did however rotate my needle as well, and i was able to stitch out a hat this morning!! 
now my image is shifting the outline doesnt want to line up... but one problem at a time. 
thanks again.


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

I have done that as well!!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

For the shifting image (assuming the design was digitized for caps - center out) try hooping tighter (use binder clips) & taking up additional room with extra backing.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

I also use 75/11 on structured hats. I'm surprised that they're breaking so easily for you. Also, my machine has a needle plate for caps. Maybe that would help you as well. It certainly helps cut down on looping and thread breaks for me on caps.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use sharp point titanium coated needles and dont have a problem with breaking. We slow the machine down to 650 or even 500. The chrome needles snap right off though.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Maybe I'm not thinking of the structured caps that you are. What are they made of? What's an example of the brand causing the breakage?


----------



## sandollar (Dec 7, 2007)

Tim I'am using an Ultra Club 8120 , with a 80/12 needle turned the right way. I don't have as many thread breaks but like Fred the needles break on the frist stroke. Fast or slow.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we use 75/11 titanium coated sharp point for caps.


----------

